# Texas



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Up to 60 hives available in northeast Texas. 
[email protected]


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Hives available in east texas for any crop...email Mike @ Kingfisher Apiaries if needed- [email protected]
mike


----------

